

Review my startup - saas to create, manage, send proposals - codingstaff

Folks,
We launched a new saas application www.quoteroller.com that helps to create awesome proposals quickly and painlessly. Would you mind to check it out and let me know what would you do differently?
Thanks
======
B-Scan
I like the simplicity of things you made. It's all straight forward. Only
missing things: On 3rd step of proposal there is no way to use
products/services/subscriptions which are saved in catalog making catalog
useless. It will be also useful to add a option to "save to catalog". On same
page in dropdown for taxes add option to add tax (going on tax page before
creating a proposal is not intuitive for new user).

Good job!

~~~
codingstaff
Hi B-Scan, Thanks a lot for your feedback! Really appreciate it. I think we
need to add a help tooltip there that says "start typing-in to get a
suggestion from your catalog". The thing is that you need to start typing in
pricing table to get an item from catalog suggested. Taxes are going to be
optional in next versions... say, it is not that often that in US taxes added
as extra.

------
martinshen
I saw this a while ago on some CSS gallery. This looks amazing! I would
strongly recommend getting some live help on the website to help get more
users on there.

I see good potential but this is already a pretty crowded space with
freshbooks and ballparkapp being my two favorites.

------
JonLim
Great app! It's something I will have to play around with for a while, but I
really love the design.

